

Top startup trends of 2010 - cwan
http://www.mediabistro.com/webnewser/top-startup-trends-of-2010_b10757

======
gvb
_Valuations are like leprechaun gold: they look really shiny in the pot at the
end of the rainbow, but get too close and the money could disappear._

The more mathematical description is that valuations are a linear
extrapolation of two data points. The first data point is (shares = 0,
price/share = 0) and the second data point is (shares = [some small number],
price/share = [relatively large number]). Valuations then linearly extrapolate
to arbitrarily large numbers of shares.

 _Linear extrapolation will only provide good results when used to extend the
graph of an approximately linear function or not too far beyond the known
data._
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrapolation#Linear_extrapolat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrapolation#Linear_extrapolation)

------
mcdowall
Whilst a reasonable read, pretty much every link in that article is a 404
error.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Because their links were fcked up in the process somehow. You need to remove
that repeated domain and the /.../ part to get to the right page.

